# Deep sea fishing



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Just thought I would mention that I went deep sea fishing this weekend. Nine of us went out of Freeport, TX. I have never thought much of deep sea fishing and mainly went because my SIL booked and paid for the trip for me.

I always thought the Gulf of Mexico was all brown and dirty like what is seen around Galveston. Boy was I wrong. We went out about 65 miles. The water was like glass, I've seen rougher water on large stock tanks. I can't describe how blue it was, the sky looked white in comparison. Water so clear you could see the fish coming up about 30 feet or more below the surface, and red snapper against that blue was something to see.

We limited out on Kings, Red Snapper, and Amberjack before 1:30. 

One thing I do know, next time someone asks if I want to go Deep sea fishing, the answer is YES.


----------



## SW Ohio (Aug 19, 2002)

Sounds like a great day. I love to go ocean fishing. We fish in NJ while on vacation. One of my favorite trips is on the night charters out of Belmar for Blues. Catching them until your arms hurt is a riot. Two years running someone in my family has won the pool. Great fun and all sorts of different folks on the boat. Last year a guy down the rail from me landed a big bull Dolphin fish. Beautiful colors. But it makes it tough to come back to Ohio and fish here...still do it though.

Brian.


----------



## Bwana (Jul 9, 2006)

Love to see some pics of that kinda fishing folks! Sounds neat.

Dave


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

I had a bad experience the first time I went deep sea fishing on a vacation out in Katchemac Bay, Alaska. We were to be fishing for large halibut, but I got seasick so bad I had to stay in the captain's cabin. He warned that the breeze could pick up. It did. The swells were 2 stories high. The boat would drift that the anchor line was at a 45 degree angle about 5 miles an hour drift. We tried doubling on the weights to about 4 lb. to keep the line enough down in the water. The other guys caught a couple of smaller halibut up to 20 lb. and some ugly lordfish. On the way back the seas were so rough with the 27 foot craft bouncing like a cork, the captain said "days like this I wish I were a potato farmer"..... with that I barfed and shut the cabin door hoping we'd get back to shore safely.

In October though after 9/11 I had scheduled a week vacation to the Gulf in Florida to meet a fellow custom rod builder. He took me out fishing on calm water. This time I took dramamine so didn't get sea sick. We caught limits of red snapper, some grouper, jacks, and a few larger kingfish. The capt. fought a shark for a while off the reef swearing a lot. We also stopped over wrecks that the capt. new about since he also did scuba diving there and we caught some triggerfish. I really enjoyed that outing. We were out 38 miles on bluewater out of Destin. 
The thing about that vacation is my friend donated a custom heavy class fishing rod fancy with threads and the best he could do with it. I sent him materials to build it and when I was there we finished it off. We called it the 'Freedom Rod' that the fire department got from us as a donation to auction for proceeds to go to the resuce efforts at ground zero then. The newspaper came out and did a story about that, too.
So that was a very memorable fishing related vacation and good sucess with catches as well.


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

I got to go on a small boat in the gulf.........the waves were so big, I couldn't see anything but water.  It was nice though!

Another trip was off the coast of California, out by Catalina Island. We caught lots of bonita, but anything bigger than that got eaten by seals before we could real them in. We brought in a lot of fish heads. lol!
Sure was fun, I'd love to go again!


----------



## MERRYMEDIC (Nov 24, 2005)

Tried deep sea fishing morning after a storm came through. I was 6 months pregnant so dramamine wasn't an option. Did you know you can puke/dry heave for 6 hours? Next time I tried, not pregnant, another storm came through, overdid dramamine and made it one whole hour before I had to quit fishing. Official count Pacific Ocean 2 Me 0... I will try one more time in the Gulf before I give up the hope of deep sea fishing.


----------



## quietstar (Dec 11, 2002)

Lucky you...Freeport is a great place to launch a fishing trip offshore or inshore around Christmas bay or Saint Louis pass. As a young man I saw a record 585 lb Grouper brought into Surfside port....Hope you get to repeat the fun....Glen


----------

